# Light choice



## ihsanus (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there this is my first question in this forum.I plan to make a tank with dimension 90cm x 50cm x 50 cm h and think over the giesemann system230 .There is the eco versions with only metal halide (70 watt ,150 watt) and the plus version with metal halide and cf(70W +2x9w, 150w + 2x9w).Which one will be the right choice for every plant to grow and cover the entire tank? pressurized co2 will also present with this setup.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go with the 150 watt metal halide + 2x9 w if you are able to switch the lights on separately. Have the 2x9 watts come on for 10-12 hours a day and the metal halides come on for 4-6 hours in the middle of that time frame.


----------



## ihsanus (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you Aaront and what do you think about the coverage of this lamp.
I have not used halides before.This setup will be in the living room.Is it possible to get an over iluminated room condition.Maybe i can reduce the tank hight 5cm and use the 70w version what do you think ?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The 70 watt version would probably work just as fine. You will likely get some light spillage with either light. You'll want to keep the light 10-12 inches above the top of the tank to avoid having the light heat the tank water too much.


----------

